# Ntworking question



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

hey there!
At my job, we have a wirehard network, where all the computers are connecting to a server and run a certain software for company documents and transactions, my boss wanted to add another computer to this network, it is downstairs at the warehouse, so im thinking of hooking it wirelessly, so the software (owner/programmer) would give me the license code for a new installation on the warehouse computer.

i know i should share the driver on that computer, but im not sure how to add this computer to the network, any tips? would the ethernet line coming to my computer be enought to initiate the router? and then? what do i do after that? what wizzards should i run?

any help would be MUCH appreciated!

Chi_leban


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, first off, you don't really need a router, you need a WAP (Wireless Access Point). You also have to take into consideration how far away the computer is, and what the signal path is like. Your environment may be very WiFi Hostile.

If you already have a wireless router, you can simulate a WAP with the following configuration.

Connecting two (or more) SOHO broadband routers together.

Configure the IP address of the secondary router(s) to be in the same subnet as the primary router, but out of the range of the DHCP server in the primary router. For instance DHCP server addresses 192.168.0.2 through 192.168.0.100, I'd assign the secondary router 192.168.0.254 as it's IP address, 192.168.0.253 for another router, etc.

_*Note: Do this first, as you will have to reboot the computer to connect to the router again for the remaining changes.*_

Disable the DHCP server in the secondary router.

Setup the wireless section just the way you would if it was the primary router, channels, encryption, etc.

Connect from the primary router's LAN port to one of the LAN ports on the secondary router. If there is no uplink port and neither of the routers have auto-sensing ports, use a cross-over cable. Leave the WAN port unconnected!

This procedure bypasses the routing function (NAT layer) and configures the router as a switch (or wireless access point for wireless routers).


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

thank you for replying

this place has no wireless connections set up, its far from residential places, the computer im trying to connect is on the ground floor and im right upstairs from it, maybe 50-75 meters...

im trying to feed the router from an officeconnect adapter, would that work? im setting up only ONE router, a linksys WRT54G, should i set it up as IP static? 
im new to the networking thing, and yoy kinda got me lost by mention the WAP through a router...:4-dontkno

again thanks for ur reply, and hope to hear back from u or any helpful reply!

Chi_leban


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

and here is my IPCONFIG/ALL when im on the wirehard network (no router connected)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\KNoonan>cd\\
'\\'
CMD does not support UNC paths as current directories.

C:\Documents and Settings\KNoonan>cd\

C:\>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : TERM103
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . : corp.midwestbulb.com
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : corp.midwestbulb.com
midwestbulb.com

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connecti
on
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0B-CD-64-78-93
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.18.123.205
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 172.18.123.2
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 207.7.4.66
207.7.4.67

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Dell Wireless 1450 Dual-band (802.11
a/b/g) USB2.0 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-A5-95-5C-61

C:\>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

75 meters through multiple floors is a tough road to how for a wireless router. This is a classic case of what I would call *WiFi Hostile*. 

The reason I mention a WAP is that a router will block networking with that new workstation, since there's a NAT layer between the machines.

Truthfully, I'd run a CAT5 cable.


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

thanx for ur reply again!

would it be wise to connect two 200FT cables? if thats fine, what would be an ideal extender


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Two 200 foot cables? 100 meters is the maximum length of one hop for Ethernet, so you'd have to put a switch or hub in the middle of the run to make the whole trip.


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

thats what i mean by extender... im sorry for the confusion, anyways, i was ableto find a shortcut to the computer and run the wire aside a pipe downstairs, so thedistance wont be as long as it was, i ordered the cable today and im hoping for the best...ill post an update after i hook the computer up...
thanx johnwill


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

The cable will clearly be the easiest to configure and live with. There should be no difference in a 6' run and a 300' run of cable as far as functionality.


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

i ran a cat5e cable successfully, took some work but worked! problem is that this computer i added to the network now has the same problem as "TNoonan" computer that i have posted in the "Netwroking Support forums" as "i can PING but not get PINGED, 2 IPs?"

this new computer that i connected via the cat5e cable is in the warehouse, i can see it on the network, cant ping it, cant access its shared files...but i can access all shared files on the network from it...just as "TNoonan"


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Probably has the same software installed causing the issue. Try booting in safe mode with networking and see if that works.


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

ok, booting in safe mode with networking worked, i was able to ping it and access its shared files, but where is the problem in "starting windows normally", i uninstalled ipv6, and the problem was still there!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Next step is using MSCONFIG to disable groups of startup items until you zero in on the offending process. Remember to reboot whenever you change the MSCONFIG options.


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

Do you think a Virus Protection Software could be causing this, such as McAfee or Norton? because i compared the list of the startup tab on my PC, and the one on the PC im trying to fix, and the major difference was in this field, McAfee's startups and tray icons and Nortons Ghost tray icon


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

ok, here's the news..i unchecked all, then checkmarked what is common between the 2 lists, STILL got 100% loss after i PINGed..this is stressful!.... any other ideas..
much appreciation


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try simply unchecking all of them and seeing what happens.

Next will be comparing the list of services running in safe mode with networking from Task Manager to what is running in normal mode with all of the items disabled in MSCONFIG.


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

u mean the processes running in safe mode with networking from TskMngr, there is no service tab, its Applications, Processes, Performance, & Networking.

Unchecked all MSCONFIG-Startups...PING....%100 loss


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm talking about the processes in Task Manager from both the configuration with everything unchecked, and again in safe mode. Post a screen shot of Task Manager expanded here for each configuration.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

this is the one in "Safe Mode With Networking" (all msconfig unchecked)











thats when windows started normally


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

OK, print out the safe mode one so you have it as a reference. While booted in normal mode, try stopping any of the processes that don't appear in the safe mode printout. After each one, see if that helps with the ping issue.

Try to remember the one you stop that fixes it. :grin:


----------



## chi_leban (Dec 26, 2007)

PROBLEM RESOLVED
ending the processes didnt work... since all the computers mainly have the same software installed... but the network Instagate (eSoft) was acting up, i changed the IP adresses and restarted it, and it ran fine...

Thanx for ur help anyways...much appreciated...
is there any forum 2 help with pcAnywhere software?


----------

